# GE top load washer out of balance



## lenaitch

I have an older Maytag top load that seems to go wobbly fairly easily. I did an Internet search and learned that there are 6 retention springs and the entire unit sits on a 'snubber ring' of some form of plastic. Both are cited as being likely sources of an out-of-balance problem. Replacing the springs seems fairly straight forward but replacing the ring seems do-able but more involved so it's on the list.

You might want to try to source an on-line assembly diagram to see if you unit does indeed have springs and what are the likely causes of your problem. There seems to be lots of on-line resources. I also might suggest that if you do start tearing it apart, you might as well replace the belt.


----------



## hardwareman

don't think that is a good model#, but most top load ge washers just hang from suspension rods and have rubber tub dampening straps. There are no springs or anything else at the bottom of the tub. Repost model#


----------



## Dave Sal

Thanks to both of you for your replies. Here is a pic of the ad for the washer which shows the correct model number.


----------



## hkstroud

Is your drain hose sealed to the washer drain pipe?


----------



## Dave Sal

hkstroud said:


> Is your drain hose sealed to the washer drain pipe?


Not sure I understand what you mean. There are no leaks from the drain hose, which empties into a sink and is secured to it with a clamp.


----------



## hkstroud

Reason for the question was.

Sometimes people will tape or other wise seal the washer drain hose to the piping (washer stand pipe). Then when the drain cycle is complete, the water going down the drain pipe will pull all the water out of the tub. You need a little water in the tub so the clothes can move around and balance themselves when the spin cycle starts.

If your washer drains into a sink then that can't be your problem.


----------



## Dave Sal

Thanks for the explanation hkstroud. Makes sense now.


----------



## iamrfixit

Just replaced the spring loaded suspension rods on my son's 4 year old maytag centennial. It would go severely out of balance with any load at all. I was skeptical that it would fix it, but everything I read said that was the problem. Easy to change, cost about $50 and it fixed the problem. Looks like your model has the suspension rods and some rubber straps. Think these are all made by whirlpool so probably pretty similar


----------



## hardwareman

make sure you check the counter balance weight. Make sure it isn't loose. check the suspension rod holder on the top for any damage. If those check out then you may want to replace the rear rods.


----------

